# things that piss me off



## RainWoman

No puedo encontrar en el diccionario una traducción para "piss off".
Bueno, la frase completa dice: "10 Things That *Piss* *Me* *Off*".
Agradecería si me diérais la traducción al español de España.
Gracias!


----------



## Masood

Hola RW:
*To be pissed off*...la acepción más adecuada, diría yo, sería "estar hasta las narices" o algo parecida.


----------



## Mei

Hola, yo había oído esta expresión cuando quieres mandar a alguien a paseo, digamos que no es muy simpática. 


Saludos 

Mei


----------



## Cristmarsal

Yo oí de un inglés, hace muchísimos años, un dicho (Siempre lo decía en Viernes): 
piss of early, tomorrow is  Saturday!


----------



## Fernando

Pardon my French, pero creo que la traducción más exacta es "dar por ..." Lo siento, pero no veo otra forma más bonita de decirlo. "10 cosas que me fastidian" me parece una traducción eufemística.


----------



## Jeff Morgan

Hola Mei

creo que tienes que distinguir entre

Piss off!

which is a not very polite command  and

things which piss me off

where it is being used as a transitive verb.

Mi "Big Red Book of Spanish Idioms" ofrece tocar/hinchar los cojones a alguien, o romper las bolas a alguien.

No entiendo lo grosero que suenan estas frases en espanol, pero en ingles to piss off ya no es muy fuerte en realidad.

Jeff


----------



## Mei

Jeff Morgan said:
			
		

> Hola Mei
> 
> creo que tienes que distinguir entre
> 
> Piss off!
> 
> which is a not very polite command and
> 
> things which piss me off
> 
> where it is being used as a transitive verb.


 
Ok!  



			
				Jeff Morgan said:
			
		

> Mi "Big Red Book of Spanish Idioms" ofrece tocar/hinchar los cojones a alguien, o romper las bolas a alguien.
> 
> No entiendo lo grosero que suenan estas frases en espanol, pero en ingles to piss off ya no es muy fuerte en realidad.
> 
> Jeff


 
Todo depende quién te lo diga y en qué tono te lo diga. Si es un amigo, no es nada pero si por ejemplo alguien me irrita, es muy pesado/a se me podria escapar un: este tio/a me esta hinchando o tocando los cojones/pelotas (y eso que no tengo, imagínate si me molesta...  ) pero es decir que me esta molestando mucho, muchisimo pero mucho, mucho!  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## TheCandidate

Hola ,

Me extrañaba que una expresión tan común no viniera en el diccionario...

Aquí te dejo lo que el magnífico diccionario en línea de wordreference dice al respecto.

*pissed off,* _GB argot_ cabreado,-a

-- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe


From the WordReference Supplement © 2005 WordReference.com: Compound Forms*pissed off, to be* (slang)vihasta las narices, estar*pissed off, to be* (slang)vimuy cabreado, estar*pissed off, to be* (slang)vimuy bebido, estar

A mi me suena mejor lo de estar muy cabreado, donde yo vivía se usaba con ese sentido.

Yo traduciría la frase como :"10 cosas que realmente me cabrean"

Saludos.


----------



## Swettenham

Diez cosas que me hacen enojado, furioso... 
Si conoces la frase "get on my nerves" como en "10 things that really get on my nerves" es un poco similar, pero con más implicación de enfado
"Piss me off" se refiere al enfado, ira, enojo, fastidio...
Me suena bastante fuerte... si dijera a un desconocido, "You really piss me off," podría ser provocador.

Espero que te ayude


----------



## PSIONMAN

Cristmarsal said:
			
		

> Yo oí de un inglés, hace muchísimos años, un dicho (Siempre lo decía en Viernes):
> piss of early, tomorrow is  Saturday!



Friday is POETS Day

Piss
Off
Early
Tomorrow's
Saturday


----------



## araceli

En Argentina decimos: Diez cosas que me joden/que me hinchan las pelotas.---expresión vulgar, grosera
o ....que me molestan/fastidian/me sacan de quicio.


----------



## Eugin

TheCandidate said:
			
		

> Yo traduciría la frase como :"10 cosas que realmente me cabrean"
> 
> Saludos.


 
Candidate,
Si bien es correcta, me parece que es muy regional esa version, 
habría que ver para qué público está dirigido el texto. 
Quizás una versión más "neutral" sería: "10 cosas que realmente me *revientan* (tono fuerte)/ *fastidian* (más suave)/ *me sacan* (versión argentina  )"

Saludos!!


----------



## Rayines

*Euge: No niegues que está buenísima la versión número uno de Araceli, aunque recomendemos a los extranjeros no usarla por un tiempo, al menos!*


----------



## Whisky con ron

A mí me encanta decir que algo me toca las pelotas... eso que no tengo, como dijo otra por ahí.

Al parecer en francés es "tu me peles le jonc" que ya me imagino por donde viene!

jijijiji...

Saludos


----------



## Eugin

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Euge: No niegues que está buenísima la versión número uno de Araceli, aunque recomendemos a los extranjeros no usarla por un tiempo, al menos!*


 
Ine, no lo niego!!!!!! Justo cuando posteé mi respuesta, leí después la de Araceli!!!! (se superpusieron, casi) no tenía idea de lo que había escrito ella antes... 

Desde luego que está bárbara como opción, pero es muuuuuy argentina... no sé cómo sonará en otros países....


----------



## Fernando

Pues en España no diríamos nada diferente. Son todas usuales. Eso sí, no "me sacas", siempre "me sacas de quicio".

Desde luego, me puedo imaginar más expresiones groseras del tipo de la que ya comenté en un correo anterior.


----------



## araceli

Claro, cada uno/a da su versión, dependiendo del país y de la edad...  
Pero nos entendemos...


----------



## RainWoman

Jaja! Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Realmente ha sido muy gracioso ver vuestra sinceridad y ahora ya no tengo dudas.


----------



## ximena cervantes

PSIONMAN said:
			
		

> Friday is POETS Day
> 
> Piss
> Off
> Early
> Tomorrow's
> Saturday


 
Y ESTO QUE QUIERE DECIR EXACTAMENTE?


----------



## anything

Quiere decir que puedes salir temprano del trabajo los viernes.


----------



## DreamRivers

to Ximena Cervantes:

'piss of early, tomorrow is Saturday!'

quiere decir:


"Sal (o Vete) temprano, mañana es sábado!"


----------



## DreamRivers

"10 Things That Piss Me Off".

significa:

"10 cosas que me hacen enojar"


----------



## DreamRivers

to Araceli:

'Please correct all of my language mistakes. Thank you.'

Since you requested so:

the word 'of' doesn't go in that expression.
and I think you should say 'grammar' instead of 'language'. Because, even though your mistakes might be originated by not knowing very well the language, still the mistake is expressed grammatically. I just think it suits better 'grammar'.

So: 'Please correct all my grammar mistakes. Thank you.'


----------



## cirrus

DreamRivers said:
			
		

> to Araceli:
> 
> 'Please correct all of my language mistakes. Thank you.'
> 
> Since you requested so:
> 
> the word 'of' doesn't go in that expression.
> and I think you should say 'grammar' instead of 'language'. Because, even though your mistakes might be originated by not knowing very well the language, still the mistake is expressed grammatically. I just think it suits better 'grammar'.
> 
> So: 'Please correct all my grammar mistakes. Thank you.'


Sorry but all of my mistakes is a valid form.  In English you can say all my children or all of my children.  Often the of is there because it makes the sentence flow more easily.

Language is wider than grammar so again I would say this was a valid usage.

While we're on the matter "since you requested so" to my ears sounds translated, not something a native speaker would say.


----------



## Eugin

I agree with cirrus...
Don`t you people say: "*All of you who want to follow me, do so*" (as an example...)


----------



## DreamRivers

cirrus said:
			
		

> Sorry but all of my mistakes is a valid form.  In English you can say all my children or all of my children.  Often the of is there because it makes the sentence flow more easily.
> 
> Language is wider than grammar so again I would say this was a valid usage.
> 
> While we're on the matter "since you requested so" to my ears sounds translated, not something a native speaker would say.


yes, 'of' is not a grammar mistake, true, but as you said it flows more easily without it.
As to 'language' and 'grammar', I never said that was a mistake, nor that both words meant the same. I just expressed my opinion... I think 'grammar' sounds better in that sentence.

Regarding the translation... there was none.


----------



## Eugin

DreamRivers said:
			
		

> huh?


 
It was a question to the English natives, DreamRivers....


----------



## pluto

Hola, gracias por esta explicación de piss off , por fín lo he entendido

Me extrañaba que una expresión tan común no viniera en el diccionario...

Aquí te dejo lo que el magnífico diccionario en línea de wordreference dice al respecto.

*pissed off,* _GB argot_ cabreado,-a

-- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe


From the WordReference Supplement © 2005 WordReference.com: Compound Forms*pissed off, to be* (slang)vihasta las narices, estar*pissed off, to be* (slang)vimuy cabreado, estar*pissed off, to be* (slang)vimuy bebido, estar

A mi me suena mejor lo de estar muy cabreado, donde yo vivía se usaba con ese sentido.

Yo traduciría la frase como :"10 cosas que realmente me cabrean"

Saludos.[/quote]


----------



## Kaioxygen

10 cosas que me joden


----------



## JaviercitoSoloyo

No linda significa algo asi como cuando tu jefe te empieza a molestar por
cualquier cosa los dias viernes y tu dices como aqui (Guate) algunos dicen " chingueme hoy que manana es sabado", esto en algunos otros paises es una groseria pero en otros es solo decir que " digamne lo que les plazca que manana es sabado", depende a quien se lo digas y en donde lo digas... Por lo regular sera con algun amigo muy cercano... "NO A TU JEFE" Please. Ok


----------



## DreamRivers

JaviercitoSoloyo said:


> No linda significa algo asi como cuando tu jefe te empieza a molestar por
> cualquier cosa los dias viernes y tu dices como aqui (Guate) algunos dicen " chingueme hoy que manana es sabado", esto en algunos otros paises es una groseria pero en otros es solo decir que " digamne lo que les plazca que manana es sabado", depende a quien se lo digas y en donde lo digas... Por lo regular sera con algun amigo muy cercano... "NO A TU JEFE" Please. Ok



"Piss off", entre otras cosas, quiere decir "vete" o "largate" (al menos en UK). Es un poco agresivo e implica rapidez, es decir "largate inmediatamente", por lo que "piss off, tomorrow is Saturday" se puede traducir como "vete que mañana es sábado"


----------



## CIRYLLE

Hey!!!

I have another question regarding to this.

Is it polite if in a business meeting I say: I perfectly underestand you because it's me who has the pissed off custumers???

Was that ok?     :?


Thanks


----------



## Translator99

Well, if we are talking about regional variations, the following are used in Colombia:

Las diez cosas que me sacan la piedra
Las diez cosas que me emputan
Las diez cosas que me emberracan

more region-neutral: Las diez cosas que me fastidian/molestan/enfadan.


----------



## Translator99

CIRYLLE said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> I have another question regarding to this.
> 
> Is it polite if in a business meeting I say: I perfectly underestand you because it's me who has the pissed off custumers???
> 
> Was that ok? :?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
It depends on who is in the meeting, but in general I think it is not very polite.


----------



## adan973

Por que nadie dice la traduccion mas clara en spanish from Spain? lo que diria un espanol, en mi opinion, seria "10 cosas que realmente me tocan las narices" o "10 cosas que realmente me irritan"


----------



## adan973

Otras traducciones podrian ser 
"10 cosas que te sacan de quicio"
"10 cosas que te sacan de los nervios"
"1o cosas que te desquician"
"10 cosas que de verdad te molestan"
"10 cosas que realmente te desagradan"
"10 cosas que te tocan los cojones"  {vulgar}
"10 cosas que te cabrean en demasia"
"10 cosas que ponen tus nervios a flor de piel"
"10 cosas que de verdad te enfurecen"
"10 cosas que hacen brotar/relucir tu ira"
"10 cosas que te sacan de tus casillas"
"10 cosas que no puedes aguantar/soportar"

Spanish is a rich language, isnt it?


----------



## Noedatorre

Adan973, este thread se abrió hace más de 2 años y si lo lees entero verás que sí hay opiniones y traducciones de españoles. 
Por cierto, creo que sería un eufemismo enorme traducir "piss off" por "poner los nervios a flor de piel"

A veeery rich language, yep!


----------



## gatogab

Eugin said:


> Ine, no lo niego!!!!!! Justo cuando posteé mi respuesta, leí después la de Araceli!!!! (se superpusieron, casi) no tenía idea de lo que había escrito ella antes...
> 
> Desde luego que está bárbara como opción, pero es muuuuuy argentina... no sé cómo sonará en otros países....


 
Grosera


----------



## Noedatorre

Más que grosera (que no lo niego) a mi me suena realista, común y bastante fiel al original.


----------



## cookieboy

exacto!  aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## R Dario GG

Piss sb off.

I could say a translation into spanish.

Piss sb off = Me caga. me tiene hasta la madre. As for instance:

You know what pisses me off of this people...? blabla 
Sabes que me caga de esta gente..?

I hope this could help...


----------

